# Homemade buck saw



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I sometimes like to find uses for scrap pieces of wood from this hobby of ours other than for firewood. 
So I put together this simple buck saw for out in the field. Not my idea lots of information about 
building on the internet. Just a blade, 2 bolts, nuts, paracord and of course your wood. Make as 
simple or fancy as you please. Comes apart very easily for storage in case your wife won't let you
hang it above the fireplace.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking saw! If I made one like that my wife would probably steal it. She likes rustic and primitive stuff.

Your saw will just keep looking better with time and use.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great saws. I used one for many years. Nice Job.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice job on the saw. I use / keep one with the same blade but with the original bent metal bow in my vehicle with me all the time so I can harvest a good stick when I see it. I just may have to make a new frame, yours is much prettier!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys I enjoyed making it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Much better looking and probably functions much better than the piece of imported crap I have in my RV!! Good Job!!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Much better looking and probably functions much better than the piece of imported crap I have in my RV!! Good Job!!


Actually it collapsed under vigorous use so I think I need to reinforce with another centre piece and use day wood rather than green I suspect was a problem.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a shame. Most frame saws I've seen have a taller spreader board in the middle. It shouldn't be a difficult fix.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Sean, that is a very neat looking buck saw. If I were still able to get around and looking for sticks, I would definitely want to make one.


----------

